# Speedlites help



## stinger (May 5, 2013)

Hello Family want some ideas on speed lights

I was given three brand new speedlites by my sister who went from Canon to Nikon and knew i was starting to get real deep into photography 
1 Canon 600ex-rt
1 yongnuo yn568ex
1 yongnuo yn565ex
and 
4 yongnuo YN-622C triggers


Ok I was wondering I'm I ok. Im i missing anything do i need anything I wanted the Canon Transmitter ST-E3

Please help


----------



## spturtle (May 5, 2013)

Well you do need a camera  Seriously, you don't need anything else. If you put 1 YN-622C on your camera, and each trigger on its own YN-622C, you can control them from the in-camera flash settings menu. Unless your camera is too old for that, then you can probably still use the triggers, just not set ratios, manual power levels etc.


----------



## michi (May 6, 2013)

Lucky you. Great set up. I don't think you'll need much more. Maybe some flash stands and umbrellas depending on what you plan to do with all these flashes.


----------



## digital paradise (May 6, 2013)

ST-E3 won't help you. It will work only with Canon RT. If you want Canon RT then sell the Yongnuo stuff and by more Canon flashes. If not a Yongnuo receiver needs to be on the Canon 600. 

Canon RT only works with Canon RT devises.


----------



## Skirball (May 6, 2013)

Just thinking out of left field here, but how about trying all this new stuff first before looking for new things to buy?


----------



## stinger (May 9, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Just thinking out of left field here, but how about trying all this new stuff first before looking for new things to buy?




I like to get all i need before i do things


----------



## stinger (May 9, 2013)

spturtle said:


> Well you do need a camera  Seriously, you don't need anything else. If you put 1 YN-622C on your camera, and each trigger on its own YN-622C, you can control them from the in-camera flash settings menu. Unless your camera is too old for that, then you can probably still use the triggers, just not set ratios, manual power levels etc.




I have a canon 6d


----------



## Zv (May 18, 2013)

stinger said:


> Hello Family want some ideas on speed lights
> 
> I was given three brand new speedlites by my sister who went from Canon to Nikon and knew i was starting to get real deep into photography
> 1 Canon 600ex-rt
> ...



Why did she move to Nikon?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 18, 2013)

stinger said:


> I was given three brand new speedlites by my sister



Hey, why don't *I* have such a sister  ?



Zv said:


> Why did she move to Nikon?



She probably just compared prices for the equipment she is going to purchase :-o as she already didn't get multiple expensive 600rt flashes ... an d even the yn-622c for Nikon is better than the Canon version :-(



stinger said:


> 1 Canon 600ex-rt
> 1 yongnuo yn568ex
> 1 yongnuo yn565ex
> and
> 4 yongnuo YN-622C triggers



The yn-622c emulate an older Canon flash type (optical-only 580ex2), so you cannot use anything in the camera menu that has to do with rt/radio or "group mode" - but the setup otherwise is fine. For 2nd curtain sync you have to disable even "optical wireless" entirely in the camera menu, or otherwise Canon equipment doesn't support it.


----------



## silvestography (May 31, 2013)

If you sell all that yongnuo stuff (not that you should), you should be able to swing a refurbished 600ex-rt (if they ever get them in stock) and an st-e3 provided you're willing to throw in a bit of cash. One thing to consider is the group mode on the canon RT system isn't going to help you until you have 3+ flashes. That said, you're not getting HSS with the yn565 (correct me if I'm wrong) and the 6d has a slow sync speed (1/180) which actually only works if you change your camera to work in 1/5 stops in stead of 1/3 stops, so effectively, you're only getting a maximum sync speed of 1/160s, which, depending on your style of shooting, might not be good enough. Just my couple cents.


----------



## Zv (May 31, 2013)

silvestography said:


> If you sell all that yongnuo stuff (not that you should), you should be able to swing a refurbished 600ex-rt (if they ever get them in stock) and an st-e3 provided you're willing to throw in a bit of cash. One thing to consider is the group mode on the canon RT system isn't going to help you until you have 3+ flashes. That said, you're not getting HSS with the yn565 (correct me if I'm wrong) and the 6d has a slow sync speed (1/180) which actually only works if you change your camera to work in 1/5 stops in stead of 1/3 stops, so effectively, you're only getting a maximum sync speed of 1/160s, which, depending on your style of shooting, might not be good enough. Just my couple cents.



In my experience 1/160 is pathetic for a sync speed. It will mean having to muck around with ND filters for sure if you want shallow dof outdoors with fill flash as well ad other circumstances. HSS is pretty weak and doesn't cut it. Why did Canon even make the sync 1/180?? It's a bit silly. Why not 1/200 like the 5D II? I feel flash is low priority for Canon these days. The 600 ex rt is the exception but nothing since then.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 31, 2013)

Zv said:


> Why did Canon even make the sync 1/180?? It's a bit silly. Why not 1/200 like the 5D II?



1. The x-sync on the 6d *is* 1/180s
2. It's not much of a difference to 1/200, the real problem is that even that is pitiful
3. The reason will be marketing (6d<5d3) and production, i.e. more tolerance on the 6d and cheaper components ... the Magic Lantern devs discovered that you can force the 6d to do 1/200s, but it shows a black bar at the bottom.


----------



## Zv (May 31, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Canon even make the sync 1/180?? It's a bit silly. Why not 1/200 like the 5D II?
> ...



Then why is the 5D III sync speed just 1/200 if they want to market that in a way that differetiates it from the 6D? 1/180 is not really much different as you said. Just enough to make people want the 5D III? Hmmm dunno.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> 3. The reason will be marketing (6d<5d3) and production, i.e. more tolerance on the 6d and cheaper components ...



The 5DIII has a more robust shutter to support it's higher frame rate (more durable, too - rated for 50% more actuations). The shutter in the 6D moves slower, so the Xsync is lower. Same reason the 1D X has a 1/250 s Xsync - shutter is more robust and moves faster than the 5DIII's.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Why did she move to Nikon?
> ...



The 600EX-RT is currently $50 cheaper than a Nikon SB-910, one has built in radio. 

I really don't understand why people keep saying the 600 is expensive, it is cheaper now than the 580EX II was for years.


----------

